# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  New on Instagram le_select_stbarth

## JEK



----------


## marybeth

Woo hoo! New follow....

----------


## GramChop

> Woo hoo! New follow....



BRB....going to IG to follow.  :Big Grin:

----------


## JEK

I noticed all the grandkids were first followers, so thinking this is a family affair!

----------


## stbartshopper

Hoo Baby!

----------


## JEK



----------


## stbartshopper

Le Select is moving into modern times.

----------


## Max1030

Oh what I wouldn't give to be sitting underneath that tree and sipping a ti punch and ice cold Caribe..

----------


## JEK



----------


## ernadrey11

Your food looks delicious enough. I think you could be a food blogger. If you can also cook it yourself, you could put your posts on Instagram and attract your target audience. You could even take ads when you feel like your hobby has fans. It seems to me this is an opportunity to make money while still doing something you enjoy. For all of these tasks, you may find https://famoid.com/buy-instagram-followers/ helpful. The additional promotional algorithms are small aesthetic videos to music. In this format, you can even record the preparation of a meal.

----------

